# مطلوب مساعدة...تجهيز معمل ndt



## gadoo20042004 (26 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

ارجو السادة المهندسين مساعدتى فى التالى

حاليا اجهز لمعمل تدريب لـ ndtللحام

ut-mp-pt-rt

هل توجد شركات ممكن تجهز هذا النوع من المعامل فى مصر و تزوده بالاجهزة المناسبة و عينات لحام تدريبية لاجراء الاختبارات عليها

بالله عليكم ارجو المساعدة

شكرا لكل من قرأ
​


----------



## AhmedAbdulAzim (11 يونيو 2014)

الموضوع مش سهل خصوصا بالنسبة الي الراديوجرافيك شوف الموضوع هذا فيه تفاصيل هتفيدك في الحصول علي ترخيص مزاولة المهنة التصوير الصناعي HSE Radiographic ده علي موقعي الشخصي اما بالنسبة للالتراسونك فيعتمد علي نوع الاجهزة التي سوف تستخدمها انا منزل جزء منها في الموقع من شركة اوليمبوس اما الداي بن والمجنتيك فتجهيزاتهم بسيطة نسبة الي rt and ut شوف الرابط ده كمان نظرة عامة في الاختبارات غير الاتلافية NDT 

الموضوع مكلف جدا واذا بتتكلم علي ان يكون عندك مركز تدريب ده يحتاج لانك تكون حاصل عي شهادات المستوي الثالث في كل ما سبق بجانب ان التدريب علي عينات اللحام لا يصلح خصوصا في rt and ut هذا لانهم معقدين جدا غير ان لكن هو قد يكون جيدا في مستويات الفحص بواسطة النظر

تحياتي لك


----------

